# Berrien Springs Fish Cam Off For Season



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Spanky said:


> didn't mean to get you all ruffled bud. I was just joking. The Kazoo is poluted because of heavy medals and not sewage. I do eat a few steelhead out of the Kazoo, but they are not on the list of fish to avoid eating.
> 
> The grand is the largest watershed in the state, Problem is, GR is the 2nd largest city and their water treatment facility is too small and too old.
> 
> ...


 
:: Sorry bro im having a bad case of the Mondays, didn't mean to take it out on you.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Sorry bro im having a bad case of the Mondays, didn't mean to take it out on you.


 its all good bro, no problem. I don't know about bad mondays anymore, since I don't work any more.
Hope the day shapes up for ya!:bouncy:


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Jay Wesley said:


> :: Sure the Grand has received 300,000 yearling's in past years, but according to the DNR stocking report received 0 for the year of 09.
> 
> :: As far as up to only 5,000 returning to Webber I think that is a very low estimate, because a whole lot more than that went above 6st.. Must be their just not making it to Webber? Maybe there should have been a consensus worker at 6st this year to have gotten a more realistic count on the return to the river.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

So, how many actually did go past 6th St dam? How many were caught below the dam? How many were caught from the pier @ Grand Haven, and from boats off that port?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

time to break out the crystal ball again Jay!


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Sure the Grand has received 300,000 yearling's in past years, but according to the DNR stocking report received 0 for the year of 09.
> 
> :: As far as up to only 5,000 returning to Webber I think that is a very low estimate, because a whole lot more than that went above 6st.. Must be their just not making it to Webber? Maybe there should have been a consensus worker at 6st this year to have gotten a more realistic count on the return to the river.


How do you know a lot more than that went above 6th Street? Please cite your references of proof.


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Sure the Grand has received 300,000 yearling's in past years, but according to the DNR stocking report received 0 for the year of 09.
> 
> :: As far as up to only 5,000 returning to Webber I think that is a very low estimate, because a whole lot more than that went above 6st.. Must be their just not making it to Webber? Maybe there should have been a consensus worker at 6st this year to have gotten a more realistic count on the return to the river.


We don't know how many pass the 6th Street Ladder because there is no practical way to record fish movement there. We do have this ability at Webber. We are saying that the passage at Webber is low and the catch above Webber is low, so we should think about why we stock so many fish in Lansing. Maybe it would be better to move those stocking locations downstream. Below is a brief report on some of our findings so far. We are catching up reading some years that are not in the below report and have seen returns as high as 5,000 fish. We did a creel survey in 2002 at 6th street and there were 360 coho harvested and 1,512 released. In 2003, there were 561 harvested and 428 released. We have not been able to do another creel survey there since because that position has been vacant for several years now. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009-78_301386_7.pdf


----------



## Mark Turner (Dec 24, 2004)

Jay Wesley said:


> We don't know how many pass the 6th Street Ladder because there is no practical way to record fish movement there. We do have this ability at Webber. We are saying that the passage at Webber is low and the catch above Webber is low, so we should think about why we stock so many fish in Lansing. Maybe it would be better to move those stocking locations downstream. Below is a brief report on some of our findings so far. We are catching up reading some years that are not in the below report and have seen returns as high as 5,000 fish. We did a creel survey in 2002 at 6th street and there were 360 coho harvested and 1,512 released. In 2003, there were 561 harvested and 428 released. We have not been able to do another creel survey there since because that position has been vacant for several years now.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009-78_301386_7.pdf


 
Thanks for all the info. Jay! Keep up the good work.

Don't fret guys, as soon as the MDNR and MDEQ are combined under one fearless appointed leader, everything will be OK.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

KWB said:


> How do you know a lot more than that went above 6th Street? Please cite your references of proof.


 
:: No real references of proof, just the fact that I've worked across the street from the dam for the past 16 years and stop by at least once every work day, when a run is on 3 or 4 times, any one who knows who I am knows this is true. When the coho come up to 6st they only have one thing in mind find the ladder and get there as up to Lansing. During the peak of the run a week week and a half the ladder is packed with coho jumping non stop. I don't think anyone who fish's 6st almost every day would say that 5,000 or less go above the ladder.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

RAD FISH said:


> :: No real references of proof, just the fact that I've worked across the street from the dam for the past 16 years and stop by at least once every work day, when a run is on 3 or 4 times, any one who knows who I am knows this is true. When the coho come up to 6st they only have one thing in mind find the ladder and get there as up to Lansing. During the peak of the run a week week and a half the ladder is packed with coho jumping non stop. I don't think anyone who fish's 6st almost every day would say that 5,000 or less go above the ladder.


Got ya, the Ho's do the same thing here on the Joe, haul ass to Indiana. 5,000 fish is a LOT of fish though. I know when we get Skam runs many times I have sworn there was over 10,000 fish that went through and when they get counted it's always less than half of what you would think. I have seen below Berrien so full of Skam's they are pushing themselves up on the banks out of the water, I am not exaggerating one bit. The one circumstance that I remember the most of this happening, it was like that for over 24 hours and less than 4,000 fish went through according to MDNR.

Would be cool if they had a fish counter on the 6th Street ladder...


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Jay Wesley said:


> We don't know how many pass the 6th Street Ladder because there is no practical way to record fish movement there. We do have this ability at Webber. We are saying that the passage at Webber is low and the catch above Webber is low, so we should think about why we stock so many fish in Lansing. Maybe it would be better to move those stocking locations downstream. Below is a brief report on some of our findings so far. We are catching up reading some years that are not in the below report and have seen returns as high as 5,000 fish. We did a creel survey in 2002 at 6th street and there were 360 coho harvested and 1,512 released. In 2003, there were 561 harvested and 428 released. We have not been able to do another creel survey there since because that position has been vacant for several years now.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009-78_301386_7.pdf


 
:: First of all thanks for responding Jay. I talked to Stephanie all most every day when she was the creel surveyor in 2003 and there is no way that she got any where close to the amount of fish passed above the dam with them numbers and I don't think that was even her intent. But her numbers are in no doubt more accurate than the guy that replaced her (03) all he did was site in his car all day on the east side hardly ever talked to anyone. At a pier I can see getting accurate numbers because there's only one way out or in most locations two, but at a river several. I would love to see them planted further down river I am 100% for that.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Jay Wesley said:


> We did a creel survey in 2002 at 6th street and there were 360 coho harvested and 1,512 released. In 2003, there were 561 harvested and 428 released. We have not been able to do another creel survey there since because that position has been vacant for several years now.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009-78_301386_7.pdf


I highly doubt that this survey was very accurate. You have to figure that for the most part the creel survey lady was mostly sitting on the east side of the river (what I noticed anyways), and probably put in an 8 hour day. So she probably missed a lot of fish that were leaving from one side of the river or the other, and if you have spent time down there at night you will know that a ton of fish are harvested during that time. 

If you planted them closer to 6th street I would imagine that the resource would be utilized more (it seems to be the most used spot on the river), as the coho would stick around longer than the time that it takes them to find the ladder. 

I believe I remember a story from an long time local that they used to bang on the coho for a good month just above the dam, back when they planted them at Riverside Park area(?). I am not sure if the info was true but I have no reason to believe that the guy was BSing. Please correct me if they were never planted somewhere near that area.

I have no idea what this has to do with the BS fish cam being off but.......


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Spanky said:


> This thread was about the fish cam. Jay was nice enough to post its closure to give everyone a freindly heads up, not to debate why fish are planted here or there.


Yes, heaven forbid anyone debate or question anything involving the fisheries. Looks like there's some questions about the coho going on...better order up a round of Kool Aid, real quick.


----------

